# 3 Ft. ASM Swivel Extension



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

This thing is a game changer! I have always used extensions but was introduced to this one from my local Rodda paint store. It swivels at the gun and also has a pivot on the end, how cool!

I have been using it since June and hardly have to work a ladder on a wall (if I need one at all). 

Thought I would share and see what other people are rocking for exteriors. 


p.s. Yes those are slippers, I fractured the side of my foot and having it wrapped up I couldnt fit my foot in my shoes.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

We use a 6ft extension pole with a graco clean-shut off valve on it. 

It too swivels. Has an internal needle to help eliminate spitting (virtually has none) and can be put on any pole to make any pole have a swivel. 

Built-in swivels are convenient but they tend to go out and when they do, you have to pretty much buy a new pole.

If your doing small spraying jobs like that one, I'd look into the HYDE swivel pivot tool. You can adjust it on the fly pretty easy with almost like a draw-string type of movement. 

Check it out.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Extension's are the shizzle I have various sized extension's they save time my back, knee's and elbows...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I have a couple of extension wands, but nothing as nice as that. 

I frankly have not gotten used to spraying with a wand. Maybe it's because most of my spraying is done with a conventional gun. And they don't typically have those accessories.

I could have used one of those yesterday when everything was an adversary. including height. It would have helped if I was six eleven like TSP


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

You might look into one of these too if you have to spray a lot at up-right angles. Such things could include scuppers and soffits. 

You can put the pole on and it gives your wrist a more natural feel when pulling the trigger. We only use these on large projects because it obviously requires switching a gun out.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Those are what I use and have for a very long time. There is or was a packing kit of nylon gaskets that you can re-pack the swivel head with. You have to be careful when you take them apart as the housing is alum. and the bolt that the paint flows through is steel and you can damage or break it or damage the housing. A wd-40 bath helps. There is also a thin steel tube that the paint flows through that is inside the alum. tube that over time can go bad. When that happens you have to replace the whole thing. The asm are half the weight and cost of a Graco and last a long time. I can't imagine spraying without one.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I thought those were standard equipment.


----------

